# Purple spray in chickens eye :(



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Hello. I have looked for a forum to ask advice. I am going to get my chicken a vet appointment but don't think I will be able to for a couple of days. My frizzle had a bleeding comb & I accidentally got purple spray in her eye. I rinsed it & seemed ok. I noticed 2 days ago it's but swollen & she is keeping it shut. I have put antibiotic eyedrops for humans in it for 2 days as I read I could, but today it was worse & when I opened the eye it looked all grey & merky inside. Could the purple spray of really caused that? And should I try to take her tomorrow instead of Thursday (it's Monday today) 
Thank you in advance for any advice or wise words


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First I went digging for the ingredients. Then I searched the ingredients, the very first one listed and I came up with this:

Propionic acid is corrosive to skin and mucous membranes, and strongly corrosive to the eyes. 

So its very possible that they eye is lost. I would still plan on taking her to the vet though. They might have other treatments that will make it more comfortable for her until the eye begins to heal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Take this treatment info to your vet, just in case. This involves more the treatment from misused gentian violet than the acid but it still has a course of treatment attached. 

/CASE REPORTS/ A 60- year-old male had 1% Gentian Violet accidentally instilled into both his eyes by a medical practitioner /has been reported/. The patient complained of irritation, pain, and diminution of vision. On examination, his visual acuity was reduced to counting fingers 1/2 meter OD (right eye) and 6/36 OS (left eye). Moderate lid edema and blepharospasm were present. The conjunctivae were congested and chemosed. Corneas were hazy and edematous in both eyes. Biomicroscopic examination revealed punctate epithelial lesions scattered all over the cornea. The patient was treated with antibiotic, steroid, and cycloplegic drops and the eyes were patched. The corneal lesions healed in a period of 4 to 5 weeks leaving behind fine punctate opacities at the level of Bowman's membrane. At the end of 5 weeks, the visual acuity had improved to counting fingers at 1 meter OD and 6/9 OS. The marginal tear strip was absent. Tear breakup time was 5 seconds in both eyes. After 4 months, the tear secretion had not shown any improvement.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

I am still going to take her to the vet no matter what. As I hate to think of her in pain.
Thank you very much for your help & advice. I shall take this to the vets.
Many thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please let us know what the vet says and does. Fingers crossed that they have a resolution for her discomfort.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Yes I will let you know. I'm worried I might not be able to take her to Thursday as we only have one car, but going to try to borrow a car tomorrow. I can't stand thinking I blinded her & she is in pain. Thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its a tough spot to be in, I know.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

On the positive side she is still laying even though moulting and eating well. She was hanging back a bit yesterday but although her eye looked worse today she was more perky. I suppose that's positives. I'm going to try my hardest to take her tomorrow. Thanks again Robin and I shall report back.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Chicken is fine. Vet said keep doing what I have been doing. She may lost some sight, but may come back. We took her Wednesday. She can open her eye now but looks a bit cloudy still. Bless her. Lesson learnt for me! Thx for help & advice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its always good to hear of a positive outcome. You did the right thing in taking her in and having the vet verify what you've been doing is the right thing to do. 

We all learn a lesson from one thing or another. I'm still learning years later. 

Others now know that this stuff can be dangerous and should be taken seriously if something similar happens. Glad you posted.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

I'm glad I posted, it's good to learn new things! Constantly learning. 
We have had chickens for a year now. First fight that drew blood. Hopefully her eye doesn't hurt to much now. Bless her. When we go out to the chickens all of them run to us as see as as big food givers except her now bless her as she knows we will pick her up to do her eye drops!


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Oh & thank you again! ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet if it had been someone else that had this happen you would have done just what I did, research the ingredients. When we're too close to a situation sometimes its hard to think past the problem. 

The internet and the forums can be a wonderful tool when looking for answers.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

I didn't even think of doing that. I was thinking how can it damage her eye, then I thought about it & thought. Well of it's meant to dry up a wound/blood it must have a sort of agent in it that would do that to her eye too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And you were right. But again, you were too close. Happens to all of us. That's why when someone has a mystery going on with their birds I suggest just standing there and observe. Or walk away and think. Its not easy, I've done it more than once but its usually the way to ferret out the questions to ask ourselves or others. Quiet observation on our part can also tell us a great deal. 

Your girl is going to do well because your immediate response was to rinse the eye. That was a do no harm move and did a lot to help her.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Most of us like to read and learn from others experiences. This is info I will file in the brain under, just in case!


Jim


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Her eye doesn't look sore anymore, it's open 90% of the time, still giving her drops. I don't think she can see out of it though, it's still greyish 
But yes I love reading others posts too & learning new things


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its always good to hear that one that wasn't feeling well is doing so much better. 

I thought about this some, you might have to use wetting drops on her from time to time. If tear production is affected she might need that to keep the eye lubricated.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks! I never thought about that, I'm still going to flush her eye then drops for this week but I will make sure I check it after not touching it for a couple of days once stopped. 
I hope it's ok tho, won't ever be comfortable for her otherwise.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't have thought of the tear production either if not for the one paragraph I posted. As of that report that man's tear production was still affected.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

It would make total sense just hope not! Thank you.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Just thought i would give a little update... Her eye looks good!! Still slightly grey film but wouldn't notice if didn't know. Seems fine as in not getting dry etc! Thx for help..., 
She is resting it a lot anyway as she is broody!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's excellent news. Thanks for the update. You made the right moves so that it turned out this well for her.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

thx & learnt from my mistakes. Really do appreciate advice. I will continue to keep an eye on it but looks good!


----------

